# Récupérer mes anciens mails dans Mail



## ananda_dreamer (6 Août 2012)

Salut à tous,
je viens de formater mon mac et réinstaller Mac OS X comme en sortie d'usine.
Je viens de tout remettre parfaitement par contre lors de ma création de compte mail sur Mail, le logiciel ne me charge que quelques anciens mails (une dizaine) alors que je souhaiterai récupérer tous mes anciens mails sur le logiciel et donc mon mac.
J'ai eut beau chercher, je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions pour charger sur le macbook tous les anciens mails ou au moins une bonne partie.
Une solution???

Merci


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2012)

bonjour,

Vous aviez fait une sauvegarde time machine ?


----------



## ananda_dreamer (6 Août 2012)

nan, pas de sauvegarde Time Machine...


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Août 2012)

Comme ton compte devait être configuré en POP et non ne IMAP ( dommage) et que tu n'as pas de sauvegarde TM ou clone tu as tout perdu 

Les seuls e-mails que tu as récupérés sont les derniers e-mails encore présents sur le serveur de ton FAI ( normal en protocole POP les messages sont supprimé du serveur 

en POP







en IMAP







C'est mort pour toi... quand on fait une clean install on efface tout

Euh et pour le contenu de tes dossiers documents, images, video... là aussi si pas de sauvegarde  tu as TOUT perdu


----------



## ananda_dreamer (6 Août 2012)

Pas d'inquiètude pour les dossiers Documents, Images etc... j'avais fait une sauvegarde de tous mes fichiers mais je pensais que mes mails seraient automatiquement téléchargés du serveur sur le mac... Pas de chance pour moi...


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Août 2012)

si tu ne veux plus que cela se produise configure ton compte de messagerie en IMAP et non en POP comme cela ils seront conservé sur le serveur ( les entrants) et tu peux aussi conserver les sortant dessus si tu configure le comportement des BAL

Tu as quoi comme FAI ?



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et des réglages concernant la messagerie électronique, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## otgl (7 Août 2012)

ananda_dreamer a dit:


> Pas d'inquiètude pour les dossiers Documents, Images etc... j'avais fait une sauvegarde de tous mes fichiers mais je pensais que mes mails seraient automatiquement téléchargés du serveur sur le mac... Pas de chance pour moi...



Si, parmi les dossiers que tu as sauvegardés avant de formater, se trouve le dossier Bibliothèque (Library), tu peux récupérer tes anciens messages. Ils se trouvent dans le dossier Bibliothèque/Mail sous forme de fichiers .mbox. Tu peux importer ces fichiers .mbox dans Mail en faisant Fichier > Importer des boîtes aux lettres. Encore une fois, ce conseil ne vaut que si tu as sauvegardé ton ancien dossier Bibliothèque.


----------



## jeanmi044 (7 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai rencontré aussi un problème, impossible de récupérer les messages de Mail, boite message FAI vide.
J'ai appelé l'assistance pour leur expliquer mon problème et en leur demandant si il était possible de récupérer les messages, réponse : nous allons voir, une semaine après je me suis retrouver avec 1 mois de messages retrouvé par mon FAI, plus qu'à trier (90% de pub).
Entre temps j'ai tenter par DataRescue, pas mal de récup, mais au moins 1 mois de tri


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Comme ton compte devait être configuré en* POP *et non ne IMAP ( dommage) et que tu n'as pas de sauvegarde TM ou clone tu as tout perdu



Ca dépend :

J'ai un seul compte en POP (Orange).

Dans Mail / Préférences / Comptes / Avancé, la case "Après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur" n'est PAS cochée.

Par conséquent tous mes mails, y compris anciens, sont dispo sur le site webmail d'Orange.

On peut se les ré-envoyer.

Bien sûr ce n'est pas la même chose que retrouver ses dossiers mail depuis une sauvegarde.

Mais ça permet au moins de récupérer les mails importants.


----------

